# squid doesn't work since machine crash



## ccc (Jun 5, 2009)

hi

I've installed squid Version 2.7.STABLE6 from ports on my freeBSD 7.0 and I've add 

*squid_enable="YES" * in /etc/rc.conf.


Since the machine crash squid doesn't work.
What can go wrong?


```
# squid -z
2009/06/05 10:53:23| Creating Swap Directories
# squid -f /usr/local/etc/squid/squid.conf -k parse
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/squid restart
added: not found
Stopping squid.
Starting squid.
2009/06/05 10:57:55| Squid is already running!  Process ID 24702
```


----------



## rocky (Jun 5, 2009)

I guess that some files were permanently deleted after your system crash.

Try to run squid in debug mode (for e.g, *squid -NCd1*) to figure it out...


----------



## ccc (Jun 5, 2009)

thx, I've reinstalled from ports again and now it seems to work.


----------

